# Crazy Baseball Batting Practice? Or Computer Hoax



## MA-Caver (Jun 29, 2012)

Watching this guy (with his friend) you can't help but be amazed. But the article and video bring up the subject that it would be just as easy to fake this. 
If it's real then the guy is simply amazing and his knowledge of angles, implied force and probabilities is up there. 

Check 'em out

http://www.thepostgame.com/blog/clip-board/201206/two-guys-volley-baseball-using-only-their-bats.
[yt]GLT9_K0WBfM[/yt]

[yt]W8SK0rk5jdE[/yt]

What do you think real or fake? 

I think it's real... very tricky but doable after MUCH practice and set up. Still a lot of things could go wrong. If they show a "blooper" or out-take video of them working on getting it right then they'll have much more plausibility.


----------

